# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  20 ساعت مطالعه در روز

## dewdrop

سلام وقتتون بخیر 
دوازدهم تجربی هستم از منطقه 3 و تازه عضو شدم
حقیقتش من صفر صفر نیستم!بلکه خیلی نوسانی هستم و تلاش منظم ندارم!وقت هایی که میخونم عالی و باکیفیت و با ساعت مطالعه بالا میخونم..هدفم 20 ساعت مطالعه در روز و مینمم هم 15 ساعت مطالعه هستش! (بازه 15 الی 20 ساعته )البته یه چیزیو بگم این هدفم حاصله هیجان لحظه ای و.. نیست من به خاطر اینکه خودمو میشناسم و میشناختم از سال 11 برای ماه های پایانی و ساعت مطالعش برنامه ریزی هایی داشتم که الان اومدم به خودم ثابت کنم عملمو! نه حرف های الکی و تصمیم هایی که قاطع نیستن!
تصمیم دارم نهار شام و صبحونه رو با دیدین ویدیو آموزشی سپری کنم و بقیه کار ها که نهایتا 15 دقیقه میشه ((با ریکوردر صدامو از دروس حفظیات وویسشو میگیرم و گوش میدم و یا خلاصه هامو تو استیکی نوتز ها مینوسم و میخونمشون تو این تایم ها) )
دیگه وقتشه نهایتمو استفاده کنم! چون دیگه خسته شدم از وضعیتم!!!
من بازه مطالعتیم طولانیه یعنی 6 ساعت بکوب  میتونم با کیفیت بخونم و خسته نشمم البته با تغییر دروس!(50 دقیقه زیست 10 دقیقه عمومی و و و..))
هدفم تا روز کنکور استفاده حداکثری از زمان هست و قبولی تو یکی از سه رشته پزشکی و دندون و دارو همانطور که داشتیم هم 3200 3300 هم قبول شده بودن فرق نمیکنه کجا باشه یا آزاد یا پردیس...خلاصه که هدفم قبولیه!
به عمومیا توجه ویژه ای خواهم داشت و نقطه قوتم هستن! تو ازمون ها شرکت نکردم..
خلاصه کشش ندم از همین لحظه به بعد میرم تا بترکونم نشون بدم همه چی ممکننه!
تفریحم خوندن دعا و نماز و حرف زدن با خدا هستش.میرم و قاطعانه درس میخونم!
از خدا میخوام که تک تکتون موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## mh81

سلام و عرض ادب

اولا هدف از این تاپیک رو کلا متوجه نشدم
 که چی

دوما
 ۲۰ ساعت  مطالعه در روز 
ینی ماکزیمم۴ ساعت خواب 
۹۰ روز بخوای فقط ۴ ساعت  یا حتی کمتر بخوابی بدنت نابود میشه
اگه الان مشکلی پیش نیاد در اینده برات مشکل زا میشه

بنظرم زیادی احساسیه ومن ساعت مطالعه بیشتر از۱۷ ساعت تا الان ندیدم در بین nتعداد کنکوری هایی که باهاشون ارتباط داشتم


بهرحال موفق باشی ولی توصیم اینه به فکر سلامتیت هم باش
روز کنکور علاوه بر معلومات بالا به توان بدنی بالا هم نیاز داری

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام 
دوست عزیز تلاشتو بکن به فکر سلامتیت هم باش موفق باشی :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99): 
تاپیک جالبیه خوشم اومد انشالله بهش میرسی

----------


## reza2018

> چه جوانانی اسماعیل 
> ۲۰ ساعت مطالعه در روز واقعا همچین ادمی پیدا میشه با کمتر از چهار ساعت خواب در روز زنده مونده باشه و اگر زنده مونده تعادل روانی داره؟


 از آدمیزاد همه کاری بر میاد
 خودم یه دوستی دارم موقع کنکور روزی 27 ساعت میخوند  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

How touching]:

----------


## IPardisI

*اگه بتونی انجامش بدی یعنی با اونایی که نمیتونن یا نمیخوان انجامش بدن فرق داری
و خب بین اونی که رتبه n میشه با اونی که n ضربدر بینهایت میشه فرقی هست
**اونی که درونت هولت میده سمتشو انجام بده استارتر
*
*از دوستان هم خواهش میکنم نظرات منطقیشونو بزارن بعد از کنکور
دقیقا همون موقعی که خودشون میخوان پر قدرت شروع کنن برای رسیدن به تهرانو شریف 
یا شایدم میگن نه سن مهمه نه شرایط تا هر چند سالگی هم شده میخونم آسه آسه تا قبول شم
این دوستانم یجورایی رویا پردازی میکنن با خودشون بالاخره
هر کدوممون شرایط خاص خودمونو داریم
یکی دانشگاهشو رفته زندگی تشکیل داده و تفریحی روزی دو ساعت میخونه بعد از چند سالم ممکنه قبول شه با همین روزی دو ساعتش
یکیم هم دانشگاهشو پیش میبره هم کنکور میخونه
یکیم پشت کنکور میمونه میبینه راهی برای در اومدن از این یکنواختیه نابود کننده نداره جز اینکه هر کاری از دستش بر میاد بکنه لااقل بتونه مثل دسته قبل شه نه بازم پشت بمونه 
نمونه همه اینا تو انجمن کنکور هست
**بهتر میدونید که دنیای واقعی اونقدرا بد هست که کمبودشو حس نکنیم حداقل بیاین اینجا یکم بد نباشیم 
من نه میگم بیست ساعت مداوم خوندن شدنیه نه میگم کار درستیه نه عکس اینارو میگم
خودم از تابستون تا حالا نود درصد روزام ساعت مطالعم روی ده نشده
استارترم نیازی به این حرفای منو شما نداره و سوالیم از ما نپرسید
جالب میدونی چیه؟استارتر گفته صفر نیستم فقط منظم نخوندم یکیمون اومده گفته نتیجه تاپیک آرزوفروش
چرا؟ چرا نیایم پا به پاش تلاش کنیم؟چرا مقابلش وامیسیم؟چون شرایطمون فرق داره؟چون هدفمون کنکور 1402یا1403یا1404یا140nئه؟پس چرا اصلا نظر میدیم؟چون پخته و باتجربه ایم؟یا اینکه حوصلمون سر رفته اومدیم توی تایم استراحتمون نزاریم یکی زودتر از ما به آرزومون برسه؟یا اینکه خودمونو قانع کنیم با نظرامون؟
**عجب دکترایی بشید شما...
اسمو فامیل بگید یجا دیدیم نیایم سمتتون
ول کنید بچه ها
ول کنید تورو خدا...
حال هممون بده بیاین کنار هم وایسیم از مقابل هم وایسادن چی بهتون رسید؟
ما بدی ای در حق هم نکردیم چرا پیاماتونو میخونم جز با اینکه دشمن دیرینه باشین نباید بتونم خودمو قانع کنم
نمیدونم کی قراره یاد بگیریم تلخ حرف نزنیم کی قراره از جای دیگه پر شدنمونو سر یکی دیگه خالی نکنیم؟ کی قراره خودمونو جای استارتر نزاریم و تو کار یکی دخالت نکنیم؟کی قراره بزرگ شیم؟
کی؟؟
شرایط هیچکدومتونو تمسخر نکردم خودم از همه بیشتر اذیتم خواستم یکم کنترل کنید خودتونو یهو دلم خواست اینارو بگم* :Yahoo (35):

----------


## dewdrop

سلام مجدد دوستان راستش یه چیزایی یادم رف بگم
من یه بیماری سخت پشت سر گذاشتم یعنی concer..
پشت سر گذاشتمش اما یه چیزایی همش یادم میمونه اینکه ادامه دادم اینکه خسته نشدم اینکه همش ادامه دادم..
نظر همه شما ها برام محترمه و ممنون از نظراتتون از اون ساعتی که نوشتم اینجا تا الان بکوب خوندم الانم میرم ادامه داستان
فقط میخوام بگم میدونم شاید نرسم شاید نشه اما ایمان دارم به خدا و خودم امیدوارم شما ها هم به تک تک آرزو های کوچیک و بزرگتون برسید و همه تنتون سالم باشه.به امید نوشته بعدی....

----------


## _Joseph_

*حرفی نمیزنم 
موفق باشید*

----------


## Carolin

باید از لحاظ روانی روی خودت کار کنی تلقین کنی که نه خسته نیستی
هی باید بخودت بگی 

تو خیلی خوبی کیومرث ..دوام بیار کیومرث ... تو گودرت داری کیومرث 

ولی خوب روند یادگیری همش به خوندن نیست باید مغزو یمدت آف کنی جابندازه که الان وقت آف کردن نداری!

----------


## Stormii

با ۱۲ ساعت ولی مفید میتونی به هدفت برسی. سنگ بزرگ علامت نزدنه.

----------


## _Joseph_

> اسم استارتر کیومرثه؟


*شاتوته دیگه*

----------


## dewdrop

سلام خسته نباشید
یه چیزایی یادم رفت بگم من یه بیماری سختو پشت سر گذاشتم (سرطان)) یادمه همش ادامه دادم همش ادامه دادم....پس این چیزا نمیتونه منو از پا درمیاره....همیشه ادامه میدم..
امیدوارم تک تکتون به تمام لحظه ها آرزو هایی که دارید برسید و همیشه تنتون سالم بشه..
خدایا کمکم کن
بیداری:4 صبح

----------


## whywouldnt

> سلام خسته نباشید
> یه چیزایی یادم رفت بگم من یه بیماری سختو پشت سر گذاشتم (سرطان)) یادمه همش ادامه دادم همش ادامه دادم....پس این چیزا نمیتونه منو از پا درمیاره....همیشه ادامه میدم..
> امیدوارم تک تکتون به تمام لحظه ها آرزو هایی که دارید برسید و همیشه تنتون سالم بشه..
> خدایا کمکم کن
> بیداری:4 صبح


آففرین به تو که ادامه دادیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییی بازم ادامه بدهههههههههههه امید دارم بهش برسیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییی :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Lullaby

*دوستِ عزیز اتفاقا بر خلافِ اینکه گفتید تصمیمتون هیجانی نیست از نظر من کاملا تصمیمِ هیجانی ای گرفتید.
لطفا سلامتیتون رو به خطر نندازید.
در هر کاری تعادل مهم هستش.*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

من شخصا نظرم اینه که ساعت مطالعه ایده آل ۱۲ ساعت هستش. ولی خب اگه کسی بخواد بیشتر بخونه دیگه ماکزیمم ۱۴ ساعته. بیشتر ازاون دیگه آسیب زننده هست. یعنی فک نکن اگه بتونی ۱۴ ساعتو بکنی ۱۷ ساعت پس اندازه ۳ ساعت مطالعه جلو افتادی. بد تر به مرور افت میکنی

----------


## dewdrop

سلام داره خوب پیش میره
یه چیزایی دوباره یادم رف بگم من تو اون بیماری سخت نمیتونستم شب ها رو بخوابم درد میکشیدم درد! و خوب عادت کردم به کم خوابیدن و جنگیدن!
بگذریم 
از این به بعد سعی میکنم یه جا گزارش بدم روزانه کارامو تا الان بکوب خوندم 10 دقیقه وارد انجمن شدم صبحونه رو هم با دیدن ویدیو آموزشی تکمیل کردم الان میرم به دور بعدی البته بگم نظر همه شما ها محترمه اما شاید من معمولی نیستم شاید شما هم تو اون شرایط سخت بودید تو این بیماری سخت و کشنده سرطان................. شاید الان چاره ای جز این نداشتید
خلاصه به تک تک آرزو هاتون برسید به تک تک آرزو هاتون.............همگی موفق باشید تا گزارش یکجا و بعدی بدرود..

----------


## _Joseph_

اخراج شد  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## faezeh_r

استارتر احتمالا همکلاسی دبیرستان منه. 

سحر بس کن.

----------


## Little_girl

چرا اخراج شد حالا؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## vantopc

خیلی خوبه که واقعا انقدر مصمم هستید و مطمئن باشید به نتیجه خواهید رسید. اما برای اینکه نتیجه ای که بدست میارید مداوم و ماندگار باشم. حتما نظم و استراحت مغزی رو در نظر بگیرید.

بهترین ها رو براتون ارزو میکنم دوست عزیز.

----------


## Arnold

دوست اخراجی عزیز

یک مفهوم انتزاعی در نوع بشر وجود داره بنام اراده .که گاهی تعبیر میشه ب نیروی اراده و...
و من تعبیرش میکنم ب قدرت تحمل سختی در واحد زمان

طولانی نمیکنم! فقط میخواستم بگم یکی توی یکسال دیگری نه ماه
و بعدی در دو ماه میتونن ب یک اندازه سختی کشیده باشن

تلاش کرده باشن و همشون موفق بشن .کافیه در خودت ببینی 
و بعد بخواهی .
هرکی میگه نمیشه امید نداره! ...در خودش چنین چیزی نمی بینه
دلیلی بر عدم امکانش نیست

----------

